# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  Vicks Vaporub, good for many things!

## Wildthang

We all know that Vicks is good for coughs and colds, but it is also good for many other things as well!
Uses:

Keeps pets away from things you don't want them in.

Repels musquitos

Cures toe nail fungus

Removes ticks

Relieves ear aches

Cough and cold.......of course

Relieves hemmorrhoids..........after you get over the initial backflip or two.......LOL

Topical Viagra substitute.........LOL actually read this, who wants to try this?

Gets rid of headaches

Good for bug bites

Clears up acne

Relieves aching muscles

Some people eat it for a sore throat, ( not recommended )

Removes splinters

Can use to extract boils

Lubricate squeaky hinges

Cures cracked heels

Softens leather

Heals stretch marks

Removes warts

Helps to heal athletes foot

Fire starting

Incense for the pagan Gods

I honestly found all of these cures on the internet, so it must be true :Smartass:

----------


## hunter63

quote>
Relieves hemmorrhoids..........after you get over the initial backflip or two.......LOL

Topical Viagra substitute.........LOL actually read this, who wants to try this?< qoute

BS.........or maybe once....LOL

----------


## madmax

Yeah.  That sounds like the time I had renewed my wetwipes in my camping kit.  But I didn't read the ingredients.  Alcohol was involved.  Fanning my fanny was just futile.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

It helps gunshot wounds, too, doesn't it?

----------


## hunter63

> It helps gunshot wounds, too, doesn't it?


Depends if you/they survived it?....

----------


## Rick

Man, that right there is funny I don't care who you are. Mentholatum is in the same league as Vicks. Good stuff.

"What are you doing?" 
"Putting some Vicks on his gunshot wound." 
"He's dead!"
"Don't want it to get infected." 
(Head slap)

----------


## kyratshooter

You guys would not believe what is showing on the pop up adds on this thread!

Remedies for everything!

----------


## hunter63

I guess mine are different...LOL
Home depot filters...
http://www.homedepot.com/b/Kitchen-W...FYg6gQodFj4OAA

At least it's not "Wives from Hong Kong"

----------


## crashdive123

> I guess mine are different...LOL
> Home depot filters...
> http://www.homedepot.com/b/Kitchen-W...FYg6gQodFj4OAA
> 
> At least it's not "Wives from Hong Kong"


It will be now.

----------


## hunter63

Actually, it is about uncontrollable laughing and crying.....Bhohahaha
My spam-bot has a sense of humor.....he/she/it... thinks it's funny too....

https://www.pbainfo.org/about-pba?ut...tm_campaign=at

----------


## Old GI

When I had a cold during my youth in the '50s, my Mother would rub Vicks on my chest then make me eat a small dollop of it.  Wonderful, eating a petroleum product!  It was right up there with putting oleo/butter on burns.

----------


## Wildthang

Oh, it's good for dry eyes too, you just rub some under your eyes and they will not be dry!

Good for a chapped rear end, you will forget all about the chapped part.....guaranteed LOL!

----------


## hunter63

> Oh, it's good for dry eyes too, you just rub some under your eyes and they will not be dry!
> 
> Good for a chapped rear end, you will forget all about the chapped part.....guaranteed LOL!


Seems you are a real fan....or dare devil..????.....LOL

Famous last words ..."Well, I'll never do THAT again"

----------


## Wildthang

> Seems you are a real fan....or dare devil..????.....LOL
> 
> Famous last words ..."Well, I'll never do THAT again"


Hold my beer and watch this.........LOL

----------


## Wildthang

> When I had a cold during my youth in the '50s, my Mother would rub Vicks on my chest then make me eat a small dollop of it.  Wonderful, eating a petroleum product!  It was right up there with putting oleo/butter on burns.


Like eating a huge menthol loogie, wait.............. I think I said that before........LOL

----------


## Wildthang

Don't never...........never, rub Sloan's Liniment on a sun burn!

----------


## kyratshooter

I have just confirmed that Vicks salve rubbed into a cotton ball will catch a spark and burn like a SOB!

Makes a bunch of nasty black smoke and smells like incense to some pagan god but it burns for more than a minute.

Add fire starting to te list of uses.

Yes, I am bored.

----------


## hunter63

> Don't never...........never, rub Sloan's Liniment on a sun burn!


Isn't that a double negative...."Don't never"?

Actually I carry Carmex lip Balm....for many of those same uses.....and will catch a spark when rubbed on fluffed up Kleenex.....
Not as painful ...... as it also can be used as an emergency version prep H....Vix vapor rub....not so much.

----------


## Wildthang

> Isn't that a double negative...."Don't never"?
> 
> Actually I carry Carmex lip Balm....for many of those same uses.....and will catch a spark when rubbed on fluffed up Kleenex.....
> Not as painful ...... as it also can be used as an emergency version prep H....Vix vapor rub....not so much.


Don't never light hemmirhoids on fire :Smartass:

----------


## crashdive123

And don't never ever ask him how he knows.

----------


## hunter63

> Don't never light hemmirhoids on fire


So many opportunities......Never mind...

----------


## Old GI

During shower after HS football practice used something called "Atomic Bomb" for heat on injuries. I was told to use it for crotch rot and sprayed it on the affected crotch rot area.  Burning subsided in about a day.

----------


## hunter63

> During shower after HS football practice used something called "Atomic Bomb" for heat on injuries. I was told to use it for crotch rot and sprayed it on the affected crotch rot area.  Burning subsided in about a day.


Bhohahahahaha....I remember that stuff very well....
I think it was written on the jag...."rub on newbies jock as an initiation"

----------


## Old GI

Hunter: Yep

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Don't never light hemmirhoids on fire


 I was catching up on some WSF reading and have decided that this has to be the survival quote of the year.  Bahahahahaha

----------


## crashdive123

Wait........you mean they're not like paracord where you should always melt the ends?  No wonder I've had a pain in the ........................well, you get the idea.

----------


## Rick

You guys must be ambibutttris if you can see what you're doing back there while in the woods. 

Hemorrhoid check!!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Looks like a doggy daisy chain...

----------


## Wise Old Owl

> We all know that Vicks is good for coughs and colds, but it is also good for many other things as well!
> Uses:
> 
> Keeps pets away from things you don't want them in.
> 
> Repels musquitos?
> 
> 
> Cures toe nail fungus
> ...



 mosquitoes? IT's all good

But won't get you laid... that takes Vaseline....  :clap:

----------


## hunter63

> mosquitoes? IT's all good
> 
> But won't get you laid... that takes Vaseline....


Yeah...No Vicks....

----------


## Wildthang

> mosquitoes? IT's all good
> 
> But won't get you laid... that takes Vaseline....


Yeah tried that one time, girlfriend ran under the bed and almost broke my back! It was dark and I couldn't see the jar........LOL

----------

